

Google maps views of US prisons - jackpirate
http://prisonmap.com/

======
basicallydan
This is interesting, but is there some way to say what the name of each prison
is and where it is? Some of them look "nicer" than others, some are quite
interesting-looking and I'm curious to learn more about them.

~~~
rullgrus
Yes, some identifier would be nice so that it would be possible to look up the
info in for example the "Correctional Facility Locator 2010".

For example this facility looks interesting (looks more like some farm):

[http://prisonmap.com/images/facility4644.jpg](http://prisonmap.com/images/facility4644.jpg)

~~~
basicallydan
Wow, it does! It looks like some kinda weird Tatoonine farm-inspired thing.

------
ceeK
Interesting that a lot of them seem not to have 90 degree angles for their
walls. More difficult to escape or break in?

